
First CubeSats to travel the solar system snap ‘Pale Blue Dot’ homage - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/15/first-cubesats-to-travel-the-solar-system-snap-pale-blue-dot-homage/
======
kristianp
Anyone else annoyed by the big X in the top-right corner that covers the text
(on mobile)? Techcrunch, please lose it.

